# Outback Or Kz



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Weâ€™re in the initial stages of upgrading rv's from a Coleman tent trailer to a larger tt. Right now weâ€™ve narrowed the search between the Outback 28 RSDS and the KZ-Frontier 2809. Both appear to have identical floor plans, length, hitch weight, (with minor variations). Has anyone done a comparison between these two units? What features does the Outback unit have over the Frontier? Any subjective and objective information would be beneficial. Thanks in advance for any and all feedback.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

First and foremost the Outback has the support of the 980 members of this forum, all with great ideas and tons of personal and hands on experience, which we are all willing to share to make your Outback the best ever.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I was killing some time the other day, so stopped by a local dealer that had both the kz and the outback. I already own a rig, so I was just casually looking over the two, but I was not particularly impressed by the kz. The interior on the kz simply did not match up to the outback. The outback is lighter -- I just like the white interior. It seems to add so much more space. But, the biggest thing that got me was the rear slide on the kz. It looked really heavy and appeared to be susceptible to jamming. But, again, I wasn't really comparing, but was only nosing around and just "looking". My impression was that there really wasn't anything to compare. The outback won, hands down. Anyway, that's the feeling I walked away with. Not sure this helps or not.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Although either would make you a proud camper, we love our Outback. Haven't had or saw the KZ. But I like being able to ride the bikes (or whatever) up under the slideout on the Outback. It's very handy. With the framework support of the KZ, you'll have to stop and LIFT it over. Just my 2 cents. 
Is there a KZers forum? with good people that are willing to help??like here. hehe I think not!
That fact alone should make you wanna vote KZ off the island.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I would check to see if there is a Gulfstream dealer near you that carries the Gulf Breeze line... check out the 28TRS... I posted pictures in my gallery of our new one... just another option....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We looked at the smaller KZ and Outbacks. My wife had serious issues with the interior look of the KZ. She wanted something that was light and open feeling. Don't get me wrong, they are nice units. However, the after comparing the two, we decided that the Outback was for us.









We actually went and sat down with a dealer to seriously look at the KZ. THe sales person quoted me a price on Saturday at the show of lets say $15k. Two days later we went back to get serious and the guy started at MSRP and would not budge.







His problem was that he showed me the "sheet" from the show, with prices.







Well, he started playing games, we got up and walked out.







In less than thirty minutes, we were buing the Outback for $1000.00 less than the advertised show price. sunny sunny

A funny little side note. We talked to the KZ rep, who by the way was wearing way too much makeup. When we told this guy we were looking at the Outback, he almost choked on his tongue!!!!














I really thought he was going to pass out.

Actually, he made the comment that you can not compare the quality!







He was right. Hands down........The Outback is our winner!!!

Just my $.02

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You cannot go wrong with either IMO. I remember the very first time I camped in my Outback I had a KZ owner come by and take a tour. They loved the Outback and talked about how they liked the interoir much better then the KZ. The interoir is what sold my DW on the Outback. We looked at many units before we settled on the Outback and when we walked into each one we always felt just kind of ho hum..they all looked the same. When we walked into the Outback we both looked at each other and said "this is real nice". I have also talked with KZ owners that are just as happy with their KZ as we are with the Outback.

Take a good hard look at the dealer. It is very important to have a good dealer to work with. If one is better then the other they should play into your decesion.

Good Luck


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

We looked at the 2809 , the raised toilet made no sense.
The sink was not in the bathroom.
The rear slide worried me that my kid's would smash thier shins.

The full fiberglass nose cone is really nice.
The cabinet's above the bed & sofe are great,(wish I had them)

I spent 1 year looking before we bought, dealer is how I made the right choice.

PAUL.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We looked at the Frontier models from KZ before deciding on the Outback. The Frontier does have a beefy-looking (and patented) rear slide mechanism, we prefer the "less intrusive" design of the Outback slide system. Without the huge horizontal bars at knee height, the kids can park their bikes and toys with ease under the slide. Also, there have been times that it would have been difficult to use the Frontier slide due to a large boulder or fence at the rear of a campsite.

An interior factor that did it for us on the 2004 models was the lack of counter space next to the sink in the Frontier. The Outbacks have a nice counter area next to the sink. You can never have enough counter space.

Randy










See, no counter space in this Frontier model that is just like the 26 RS:










Benefits of the open rear slide area in Outbacks:


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I compared the Outback, Kz and Starcraft Aruba. I am buying the Outback. I have all three dealers relatively close enough to home. White interior, counter space. overall quailty, bathroon sink in bathroom. I spent a year looking at all three. Everyone here is biased with good reason, but you will see here if you search that they do discuss problems and how to fix them. Research, read, compare and it comes down to what puts a smile on your face when you walk in it. Good Luck


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

The Gulf Breeze 28TRS has New Electric Norco Accu-Slide Slide Rooms with unsurpassed chain and pulley system that is not only lighter weight, smoother and faster than other competitive brands, but is also fully operable even when 50% disabled. Slide will also automatically re-center itself after each use. The rear slide is cable supported and thus does not have the extra supports legs... it supports 1100 pounds too!!

It also has the cabinets over the sofa, full walk-on crowned roof, 45 gal fresh, 38 gal black and grey tanks...

Just for comparison purposes... and to give you another alternative while shopping...


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I have heard rumors (No person knowledge) that the KZ slide may have more issues with dirt and grime getting into the slide mechanism and causing issues in sliding it in and out. After looking at the design I could see how this would happen.

My biggest descision to go with the Outback was this site, but also the interior quality. Somethign simple as a sink. All the sinks in the KZ where a cheap plastic inset sink. Was not happy with that at all. I agree the floor plans are almost the same. Just pay attention to the details of the interior and exterior and see what will better fit your lifestyle.

Best of luck in getting the Outback







or KZ if you wish


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Randy,
Your screen room looks great.







We camp a lot in Florida and we have been carrying a separate screen room to go over the picnic table. We looked for what I see in your photo but all were too heavy with lots of canvas. Just need a screen!
Could you share brand and where to buy?








Thanks,
Dave aka
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Dave,

That is a HOMEMADE screen room. My wife made it. She purchased everything she needed at a fabric store and went from there sewing it together. Heavy duty velco secures it to the awning. Goes up easily, stays put, and comes down quickly.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Castle, Just so I get in the line up first, I'm sending you the measurements of my rig and awning. Please have your DW blow the dust off her sewing machine.....









Pretty nice work! Is that vinyl screening? Anything special about what to do and is there anything different you would do if having to do it again?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You got it, guys. Give us a few weeks to get the camper out and we'll put together the measurements she needs. The screen is just white mesh with lightweight plastic trim. We plan to upgrade it this year to include snaps instead of velcro. We'll add snaps to the awning edges and snap everything into place. That will hold even better than the velcro. When we encountered some wind last year, the velco next to the Outback started pulling apart.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sign me up! We have more bugs per square inch than...

Well, a lot anyway. I'd love to have one. Maybe you can sell them here on OUTBACKERS~!

I also have a portable screen tent. It's never been out of the box after 2 seasons...and it's not because there are no bugs...if you know what I mean!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Randy,

Thanks for the reply, I thought I had NOT seen any similar screen rooms commercially available. Snaps at the corners seem like a good idea. We camp in Florida a lot and the mosquitoes are BIG!








I just need to get the Elna tuned up and my DW can go to work! After school is out...

Dave
sunny


----------

